# Hatching house flies?



## dragons jen (Aug 31, 2008)

I've read on a couple of Chamleon sites that they really enjoy house flies (hatched from magots/casters from the fishing shop) as a treat. 
As hubby is a fisherman, I thought I might give them a go.
Any info on how to keep them for them to hatch would be much apreciated.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

firstly make sure their white maggots not dyed funny colours. Then i just left mine in a tub and they turned into caccoons(or what ever you call it for flies) and into flies by themselves. I didn't feed them anything.

When the flies emerge I fed them on honey, got a knife and spread it on the side of the cylinder plastic tub their in, it has netting on the top.


----------



## dragons jen (Aug 31, 2008)

I've put some in the airing cupboard as I've read you need to keep them in a warm dark place. Just wondering if they need to be kept moist?


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

well from my experience of being a annoyed fisherman discovering my maggots have turned into casters before ive even been fishing if u want the maggots to turn quicker make them moist not soakin wet but moist.


----------



## dragons jen (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for the info.
I thought it would be best to keep them moist, after all, they seem to hatch well in the sludge at the bottom of the dustbin in the summer!!


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

if u need to hold off on the breeding put the maggot in with porridge oats and they will keep longer without turining to casters


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

If you keep the moist, prepare for a deadly smell  
I personally think you should keep ur maggots well ventilatied and dessert dry. It may take longer, and less success, but at the cheap price, who cares! Its the damn smell that puts me off.
I found most meshes that i use for my other animals were not strong enough. I had them eat their way out of a plastic box that crickets come in.
I hate maggots with a passion now


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I keep mine bone dry and from caster to fly is about 12 days at normal room temp. You can put casters in the fridge if you don't want to hatch them all at once.


----------

